# Surge Pricing again



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

Amazon is offering surge pricing again for Palm Springs. Make your money while you can.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

What is "Surge Pricing"???


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dataman19 said:


> What is "Surge Pricing"???


Increased rates for blocks. Anything over $18/hr is increased rates for logistics blocks.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Increased rates for blocks. Anything over $18/hr is increased rates for logistics blocks.


thanks... It is a good day if you learn something.... For me, it is a good day.


----------

